

Creating My Website (PeriodicTable.com) with Mathematica - hhm
http://blog.wolfram.com/2007/11/creating_my_website.html

======
jgamman
anyone out there have experience in mathematica and the learning curve
involved? i've gazed wistfully at it for years but never thought it applied to
me but this v6 edition with it's buttons and web tie-ins is making me think it
might worth a 1000 hours (i'm interested in analysis/display not programming)

